# Gandalf and the Balrog sounded by Carl Orff - Carmina Burana



## AaronSecret (Jul 12, 2021)

Hey, I wasn't sure where to write this.
But don't you think the battle between Gandalf and the Balrog should have been sounded by "Carl Orff - Carmina Burana"?






In fact, I had remembered it this way and was very surprised to re-watch the movie and to find out I had been ... fooled !


----------



## Aldarion (Jul 12, 2021)

AaronSecret said:


> Hey, I wasn't sure where to write this.
> But don't you think the battle between Gandalf and the Balrog should have been sounded by "Carl Orff - Carmina Burana"?
> 
> 
> ...


You are not the only one, though I always attributed it to the opening scene (Battle of Mount Doom). And then I discovered that no, it was not used for that... but somebody on Youtube had the idea.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 12, 2021)

That's "Orff-like", for sure, but not Orff.




AaronSecret said:


> I had remembered it this way


A lot of people in the 70's "remembered" the same thing about The Omen soundtrack. 😁

I thought this section of "The Lord of the Rings Symphony" (which predates the movies, BTW) was pretty effective.


----------

